# Recommend a water bowl for a Russian Tortoise



## Talka (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my enclosure:






Apparently that bowl is either identical to, or incredibly similar to, the one that Banshee's dear baby drowned. (I'm so sorry).
I'm panicking. Sheldon fits neatly into the bowl, so it would be impossible for him to roll out of it if he fell. Right now I've drained the water out and it's only got a half a centimeter (about a quarter inch) depth, but I won't feel comfortable until I get another bowl.

Any ideas?

A ceramic plate like the ones in the corners there won't work, since the entire enclosure slopes down. The substrate inclines at a 10-15 degree angle. The center of the enclosure is also the only place I can put the bowl where he won't ignore it. He'll only drink if it's there. Otherwise he'll just stomp all over the water and filthy it up without drinking.


----------



## ascott (Apr 10, 2012)

How about an other of the terra gotta plant dishes like he is lounging about in this pic? That would be right size and low edges...just push it down into the substrate a little and I think that would work...


----------



## Tort14U (Apr 10, 2012)

That is an awesome habitat! Good job!




Talka said:


> This is my enclosure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 11, 2012)

If you are concerned about him flipping in the water dish, you could try placing it in the center of the enclosure, he likely spends more time trying to climb the wall near the water dish when it is in the corner like that.

Also, I think you would be surprised at how easily most adult Russians can right themselves when they've flipped over.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 11, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> If you are concerned about him flipping in the water dish, you could try placing it in the center of the enclosure, he likely spends more time trying to climb the wall near the water dish when it is in the corner like that.
> 
> Also, I think you would be surprised at how easily most adult Russians can right themselves when they've flipped over.



I tested this out a few times with betty after reading some scary stuff about tortoises flipping over. She was off her back in like five seconds each time. 
I use a small very shallow rock looking dish that I got a petsmart. She drinks pretty often so I refill and clean it often.


----------



## Banshee (Apr 11, 2012)

It's the exact same one. I will still be using mine. However, I am going to add a rock to the center of it so it's impossible for my new Hermanns to flip over in it. This will still allow him/her to walk into it, but not submerge. That will be saved for soakings. I'm also not filling it up as much.


----------



## Banshee (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's what I did.


----------



## Talka (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok cool, I can definitely do that. Thanks  I think what I'll do is put one of the flat rocks I have into the bowl. That way it'll become shallower evenly, and I can fill it with just enough water for him to drink. That way he has no trouble getting in or out, since the bowl is as deep as he is tall!


----------



## HtVic (Apr 11, 2012)

actually, you guys only worrying how they flip over inside the water bowl. what about any place inside the enclosure?


----------



## Banshee (Apr 11, 2012)

The concern is the fact that my Hermanns just drowned in this bowl. I don't believe that I need to be concerned about anything else since that's the only water source.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2012)

Rock or no rock those bowls are not safe or suitable. Nothing from the pet store is. Just get a simple $2 terra cotta plant saucer, like the one in the pic or a little bigger. They offer traction, a low edge to get in and out of, and they are too SHALLOW to drown in. I have had hatchlings manage to flip into them and they just sit there. Head above water until I find them and right them.

That rock technique strikes me as just as dangerous as no rock. The bowl is just too deep and difficult for them to get in and out of.


----------



## Banshee (Apr 11, 2012)

The one I have is 1" deep, and I plan to only have 1/2" in there. Is this still unsafe? I don't plan on having another hatchling.


----------



## Dagashi (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> Rock or no rock those bowls are not safe or suitable. Nothing from the pet store is. Just get a simple $2 terra cotta plant saucer, like the one in the pic or a little bigger. They offer traction, a low edge to get in and out of, and they are too SHALLOW to drown in. I have had hatchlings manage to flip into them and they just sit there. Head above water until I find them and right them.
> 
> That rock technique strikes me as just as dangerous as no rock. The bowl is just too deep and difficult for them to get in and out of.



I support tom's view. 

That bowl looks deep and a saucer would do fine to allow them to walk about. Even if they flip, they would be safe.


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

Banshee said:


> The one I have is 1" deep, and I plan to only have 1/2" in there. Is this still unsafe? I don't plan on having another hatchling.



If your tortoise is big enough that it won't drown in an inch, then the size of that bowl is really too small for it. The steep tall sides just make it inhospitable for a tortoise to get in and out of. Beyond the safety concerns, I have just seen many situations where a tortoise just avoids the dangerous (from the tortoise point of view) watering hole. If they don't feel completely comfortable they will just skip the water all together.

The solution is just so simple and cheap...


----------



## HtVic (Apr 12, 2012)

I find this one a little bit deep for hatchling tho


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

HtVic said:


> I find this one a little bit deep for hatchling tho



They come in so many sizes. I use smaller ones for smaller tortoises. 21 gram brand new hatchling leopards had no problem with them. My 35 gram hatchling sulcatas bulldoze right thought them on day one. On the occasion that a hatchling does flip into one, the water is shallow enough that they can breathe just fine.


----------



## Banshee (Apr 12, 2012)

I will take it out! That's what this forum is for: learning how to provide the best life possible for these amazing animals!


----------



## Talka (Apr 12, 2012)

Alrighty, I'm going to use one of the flat dishes I have and flatten out the substrate. Thanks, Tom! ^_^


----------

